# whats the simplest micropulley setup



## freeweight (Jul 4, 2010)

2 snaps,one split tail,micropulley ?


----------



## JeffL (Jul 4, 2010)

One biner, split tail, pulley.


----------



## voxac30dude (Jul 4, 2010)

biner, split tail, snap, micro pully. thats what i used when i first started. well actually i never used a split tail when i first started. i used one biner and tied a anchor hitch with enough tail to tie a blakes. i never knew how much a micro pully helps back then


----------



## freeweight (Jul 4, 2010)

well im not just starting but i do wanna make things easier


----------



## voxac30dude (Jul 4, 2010)

id say tie a anchor hitch with enough tail to tie a blakes or taughtline and then attach a micro pully under the blakes and clip it back to the biner. or you could just use this http://www.wesspur.com/Micro-Pulleys/micro-pulleys.html scroll to the bottom


----------



## tree md (Jul 5, 2010)

Pics of a couple of systems I have/am using. 

This is what I am climbing on now, no pulley, just a swivel snap to tend slack. Can't get much more simple than that and it works great:







Everything on one biner, nice, simple, easy, no clutter:











This is an old split tail system a used to climb on. This was tied with a Blakes but I normally climbed on a simple prussic. It was sold in a kit by Wesspur about 4 or 5 years ago. They still sell a similar kit:


----------



## treevet (Jul 5, 2010)

http://treemagineers.com/products_03_video.php


----------



## TrillPhil (Jul 5, 2010)

*newbie*

Ok I'm a newbie, can someone please simply explain the benefits of using a micro pulley system? 

Where I work it's pretty much single line, anchor hitch, biner and whatever friction hitch one likes... Some people like a taut line, the mexicans like blakes... I feel slightly safer with blakes so thats what I use. I intend on being proficient at the least at this #### and realize that may not happen if I just do what I'm told is best (read: opinion) by 3 or 4 different climbers who all have different styles and already I feel like I can outclimb one.. Thanks.


----------



## tree md (Jul 5, 2010)

Simply put, it allows you to tend slack with one hand and "fair lead".

Read this thread. Sounds like you and the guy who started this thread are climbing with the same system and are seeking the same info:

http://arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=141469


----------



## tree md (Jul 5, 2010)

... Or even better, read this article. It explains the differences and benefits of climbing with a split tail system:

http://wesspur.com/Info/split-tail-fixed-climbing.html


----------



## TrillPhil (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks Tree MD, your post on the other topic pretty much explained why I should used a split tail. Gonna have to give it a try...


----------



## tree md (Jul 5, 2010)

Get the "Tree Climber's Companion" by Jeff Jepson. It explains a lot of newer techniques and for $15 can't be beat.


----------



## TrillPhil (Jul 5, 2010)

I read it but for me it's hard to remember and learn without doing it.


----------



## freeweight (Jul 7, 2010)

hmmm how well does that lil snap work to take up slack compared to a micropulley

hopefully the pulley works with the hitch i rigged up


----------



## tree md (Jul 7, 2010)

It works very well. I like it better than a pulley and as you can see I have tried both. It is lighter and it doesn't rattle around on my bridge.


----------



## tree md (Jul 7, 2010)

Be advised that I have only tried the snap with the VT. I've never tried it with one of the more traditional friction hitches. It would probably not work so well with one of the old school hitches. The VT is very responsive though and it works great with it. If you are using a Blake's, Tautline, prussic, you will prolly want to stick with a pulley.


----------



## freeweight (Jul 7, 2010)

'md do you use slings in the tree for a foot hold out on the limb where there is none

are the any guys here near culpeper VA,maybe tech some of the newer hitched etc?

the hitch i use is basically the BLAKES with a extra loop under then up through the bridge loop and the next one bites more but doest slide ,,if i can get a pic ill show ,i kinda like the m-pulley not only does it make it easier but kinda looks cool and if you need to descend and then escend back up you can add a pulley to the top and pretty much pull yourself to the top :0


----------



## tree md (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes, I will often use slings for a foothold. I never leave the ground without a couple of slings on my saddle. They are handier than a pocket on a shirt. I am constantly using them for things like footholds and setting up a quick false crotch to lower lighter limbs or tops. I have even used them to secure my large saw to the tree a time or two.


----------



## Burley Boys (Jul 8, 2010)

freeweight said:


> hmmm how well does that lil snap work to take up slack compared to a micropulley
> 
> hopefully the pulley works with the hitch i rigged up



the snap works fine if your using a VT tupe of hitch like in pics above...), not so good with a blake...


----------



## treevet (Jul 8, 2010)

Burley Boys said:


> the snap works fine if your using a VT tupe of hitch like in pics above...), not so good with a blake...



where'd you come up with the Certified Tree Risk Assessor BB?

Thought ISA had only just begun developing that one.


----------



## Burley Boys (Jul 8, 2010)

treevet said:


> where'd you come up with the Certified Tree Risk Assessor BB?
> 
> Thought ISA had only just begun developing that one.



It is a course authored and taught by Jullian Dunster in conjunction with the ISA PN.

http://pnwisa.org/calendar/tree-risk-assessor-certification.html


----------



## treevet (Jul 8, 2010)

Burley Boys said:


> It is a course authored and taught by Jullian Dunster in conjunction with the ISA PN.
> 
> http://pnwisa.org/calendar/tree-risk-assessor-certification.html



thanks, good show.  Does the ISA give the cert.?


----------

